# Replacing zerk fittings



## Cliffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Finalling got the old Ariens running like a top. Does anyone know if you can replace the zirk fittings and how to do it. 
Thanks


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

They have threads, and can be unscrewed, and replaced. Why do you think that you need to replace them? Don't they work?
Sid


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

The ones on my 10000 series augers seem to be pressed in. I've pulled out one when I removed the grease gun! I don't think you could use the threaded type on the augers. I just held the gun against the hole, I think I read on here where there's a rubber tip attachment for the grease gun. Curious what others have done. Assuming were talking about the same auger zirks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob711 said:


> The ones on my 10000 series augers seem to be pressed in. I've pulled out one when I removed the grease gun! I don't think you could use the threaded type on the augers. I just held the gun against the hole, I think I read on here where there's a rubber tip attachment for the grease gun. Curious what others have done. Assuming were talking about the same auger zirks.


The zerks on the augers of my 1978? 9240xx series are screw in.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Some do have press in but most are screw in. I had the same "what the ??" moment when one pulled out on me. Just depends on if you have enough room to use a screw in and if so I'd clean it real well and use a thread locker on it as you likely can't screw it all the way in.
You can get just a packet of thread locker.










Rubber tipped grease gun end. They have screw on and also a quick attach using a normal zerk at one end.

http://www.autozone.com/grease-and-...-gun-accessories/oem-seal-off-adapter/466602/


----------



## Cliffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I believe its a 1972 one fitting is missing and one came off in my grease gun. Its hard to tell if it has threads on it. If they would just pop in i would think they would keep coming off. When i tried to unscrew it, it only turns so far each way.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

If they're threaded, the smallest grease fittings take a ¼" X 28 tap. If the threads are gone, you may have to go uo to the next size . . . . which I think is 5/16". I just replaced a few . . . . and installed others where they didn't exist.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Cliffy said:


> I believe its a 1972 one fitting is missing and one came off in my grease gun. Its hard to tell if it has threads on it. If they would just pop in i would think they would keep coming off. When i tried to unscrew it, it only turns so far each way.


Does the zerk have a hex head at the base? If so, it was probably threaded. If not it would be a press in.


----------



## Cliffy (Feb 2, 2016)

skutflut said:


> Does the zerk have a hex head at the base? If so, it was probably threaded. If not it would be a press in.


Skutflut, no they don't have a hex head. How do you keep them from coming out when greasing? Are they available at any hardware store?
Thanks,
Cliff


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's a chart of fittings that might come in handy - Zerk Fittings / Grease Fittings


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

They are probably available at an autoparts place, or hardware, depending on the hardware store. Do you still have the one that fell out? If so, it should be easy to see if there were any threads on it, or if there is just a stub where it was press fitted. Check the diameter. Since if fell out already, you probably would need to go up one size and redrill the hole to hold the new one. 

Press fit ones need a press and that's probably something you don't have and don't want to buy. A shop might put time in for you for a price. In any case, if you had to drill and tap, you need to remove the auger from the shaft so you don't end up with metal shavings inside the tube. You would also have to be careful that the zerk doesn't screw in far enough to hit the drive shaft which will give you a new problem.


----------

